# Bryler Junction review



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok we had our FIRST review, I got bored and with the original item stuck in a box packed away () so I got a car for a belated birthday gift and figured well I need something to do so I wrote a review on it! sorry for the lack of pictures but hey I work with what I have, and hope you guys and gals enjoy!!

http://brylerjunctionreviews.blogspot.com/

please comment (here) and post back what you all think!!


Also if you all want to suggest any items we should do a review on please by all means do!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Check Model Railroader for how they do thier reviews Jim. That will give you a basic format for writing your reviews. 
That's a good looking boxcar but I didn't see what the price was or who made it. Maybe I'd better read it again. pete


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok ill go and add the price in, however i've always been told by other reviewers that do this that putting a price is kind of a "no no" if you will as different places sell the same item for different prices, so its better to keep that out, but I will add that in (or take a pic as well) if you feel that is good info to have!

I have since added the manufacture of the item into the review, perhaps I shoulda done that better as I did throw it in there but may not have done it in a way that was very conducive for the reader to find, my bad, I have corrected that error!

Norgale I shale grab my issue or MRR and read through it again and look how they do reviews, I was trying to do it in a slightly different form that would bring only relivent but practical info to the reader as its aimed for those who are actually in the hobby and using there cars on a day to day basis, for show and enjoyment!


also another thing I just relized and noticed is that I can't do traditional "paragraphs" (indenting) not sure why it won't let me indent, perhaps its a limitation of the blogger software? but Ill try to sort it out!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You can't indent here either so that's not a big deal. Just put the manufacturers suggested retail price. That's the most it should sell for and the dealer can sell for what he wants. Do you have spell check on your computer? That would help a lot too. pete


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

jim,
MSRP is fine to put in a review that way the buyer can look at different outlets and see who has the best price. Manufacturer, item number, release date that is all important information.
I have always been a fan of the funnier type reviews, I will link you to a GRRRREAT Review site in another but similar industry http://mwctoys.com/ he has been doing this for almost 10 years now and MAKES a very nice living at it, he even gets media and press passes at big toy conventions and industry only toy events...


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

norgale said:


> You can't indent here either so that's not a big deal. Just put the manufacturers suggested retail price. That's the most it should sell for and the dealer can sell for what he wants. Do you have spell check on your computer? That would help a lot too. pete


I noticed the spelling as well, I think blog spot might have it I have to check. Otherwise you can just do what I do, type up your thing in Word spell check it and then copy and paste, that should help with formatting too


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Spell check only help so muck. If it is important I get my wife to spell que it. I am glad that y'all put up with my spelling errors. It is a good thing that I make my living fixing thing and not wrighting.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Southern said:


> Spell check only help so muck. If it is important I get my wife to spell que it. I am glad that y'all put up with my spelling errors. It is a good thing that I make my living fixing thing and not wrighting.


hahaahaaa!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Southern I hope your making a joke. Ha! Don't muck it up. Pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

norgale said:


> Southern I hope your making a joke. Ha! Don't muck it up. Pete


 Thank god you can't see my hand writing.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Southern said:


> Thank god you can't see my hand writing.


puhlease..mine looks like blind chicken scratch


----------

